# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Ναυτικά Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Υποβρύχιο Μουσείο - Πάρκο Σποράδων

## sylver23

Ένα υποβρύχιο μουσείο – πάρκο 2.500 τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων δημιουργείται στις βόρειες Σποράδες και τον δυτικό Παγασητικό. Με υπουργική απόφαση του ’96, η θαλάσσια αυτή έκταση χαρακτηρίστηκε ως «ενάλιος αρχαιολογικός χώρος», όμως οι βυθισμένοι θησαυροί παρέμεναν αναξιοποίητοι. Τα τρία τελευταία χρόνια, οι εργασίες προχώρησαν και το 2015 το μουσείο θα ανοίξει τις πύλες του για το κοινό. Ανάμεσα στα εκθέματα βρίσκονται και 10 ναυάγια πλοίων, ενώ προβλέπεται και πρόγραμμα καταδύσεων για όσους το επιθυμούν. Το έργο χρηματοδοτείται από το ΕΣΠΑ με 1.600.000 ευρώ και αποτελεί έργο πνοής για την Περιφέρεια Θεσσαλίας. Oι θέσεις που προτείνονται για τους επισκέψιμους χώρους (υποβρύχια Μουσεία), για τους χώρους οργανωμένης κατάδυσης καθώς και για τα κέντρα επισκεπτών καταδυτικού τουρισμού είναι: - Στην περιοχή της Αλοννήσου και των υπόλοιπων μικρών νήσων των Βορείων Σποράδων – Στην περιοχή της Σκοπέλου και – Στην περιοχή του Νοτίου Παγασητικού Κόλπου του Δήμου Αλμυρού και Νοτίου Πηλίου. ... 

Διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο: www.mixanitouxronou.gr/stis-sporades-proto-ipovrichio-mousio-episkepsima-deka-navagia-plion/

----------

